# Im just a glutten for punishment or just stupid



## aylith (Aug 11, 2008)

My husband and I were married in 2004 and shared a pretty happy life with our newborn son. We had some pitfalls, but all in all we were for eachother. In 2006 we had decided to have a formal wedding that we missed out on because we got married two weeks before my son was born. I had agreed to let his best friend from highschool into the wedding as one of my bridesmaids. As Amy and I started hanging out more getting this ready for the wedding, I noticed that my husband started acting very distant and cruel tword me and every time I mentioned it, a huge fight broke out. Shortly before Christmas, right before we were going to go to a family Christmas party, he told me that he had feelings for his friend and wasnt sure what he wanted anymore. He then spent all New Years with her. My mother trying to help me in with this situationtold me not to allow him to keep playing with my head and heart and to not pick him up from the store when he called me for a ride. I listened to her and he then called me and said that he no longer loved me and loved her and was leaving. A week later I came home and his stuff is gone. Even after he left we stayed in touch and were frequently romantic when he came to my house to pick up our son. Around Febuary 14, he asked if he could come home. He said he had made a mistake and knows know more than ever he wants to be with me. Two months later a friend on mine broke up with her boyfriend and was not going to go to her school prom because of him. My husband never getting to go to any prom himself because he got his GED after dropping out, suggested that he take her. After not coming home after prom and staying all night at a graduation party with her, I kicked him out. Later the same night, I asked him back home saying I acted to quickly. I had no proof of an affair. He refused and lived with her and her parents for 6 months the whole time telling me he loved me and this is what we needed to be a better couple and better parents to our son. Her parents then kicked him out and he moved back in with us. There had been signs all over the place between text messages and him having to leave the room to talk to here and then lie and say it wasn't her. Later, Christina sayed that she had to leave her parents house because she was being abused by her parents. So we let her move in and rented a house that we all can live in. A week after we moved into the new house I looked at his phone and there was a recent message from her asking him when they could have sex again. I blew up because I finally had my proof. He later convinced me that it was a while ago and that everything had ended and to give them time to prove it to me. Since then I have found more stuff that he is still cheating on me with her in the house we all live in. I have since had another baby with him and said I dont want to live with her any more and dont want him to have anything to do with her and he wont let her go, he constantly makes something up to say we need her or she has done nothing wrong to throw her out in the streets or she needs us to terach her how to be independant and huge fights break out to the point that cops have been called several time. I dont know how much more I can take before I completley snap. I do love him so much , but am begining to hate him because of what he has done and what he is doing to not only me but our children. An advice would be very greatly appreciated.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

He is a chronic liar who habitually cheats on you. He will not change this behavior. Apparently, you are his fallback position.

I recommend moving on from him.

Get child and spousal support in place, protect your children's welfare.

Stop settling for the disgusting behavior he is doing. 

I also recommend that you NOT have anymore children with him or anyone else. Concentrate on making the lives of the ones you have the best that they can be.

You cannot do this while he is in your life.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

It does sound like he's an habitual liar like michzz said. i wouldnt trust the guy any further then i could throw him. i dont know how he convinced you about text message not being recent, and of course i dont know all the details, but still, i think he's lying to you. 

i agree with michzz. leave and protect your kids.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

He is going to continue to cheat on you as he has in the past because he knows he can give you a line of bs and you will take him back.

draconis


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree with all the above. He is not worth your time and will continue to lie and cheat. Leave him/them and move on with your life


----------



## Farfignewton (Aug 10, 2008)

Having dealt with a serial cheater myself, my advice is to leave. You will end up with no self esteem and nothing to show for all of the love and effort that you put into the relationship. AND STDs are serious! He's been sleeping around this much that you know about. Lord only knows what else he has done and whether or not protection was used(I highly doubt that it was). You need to establish a stable house hold on your own so that your child does not grow up thinking that this is all fine and dandy.


----------

